
Show HN: AlexaRank.io (free alternative to Alexa's $120 tracker) - aminozuur
http://alexarank.io
======
gkbrk
Nice project. Alexa might not like it very much though.

~~~
sharemywin
be careful using trademarked names.

------
jhack0
If i were to enter a link that includes [http://](http://), it redirects me to
HostGator's 404 page.

------
saratoga
I'm a lawyer. Awesome project, but definitely follow the advice from people in
this thread. Change the domain name fast.

------
SmokyBorbon
Pick a domain name that contains the name of the company you're trying to
undermine. What could go wrong?

